# lexapro has helped my ibs



## zectasy (Jun 12, 2004)

i used to get a horrible pain in my colon/stomach about once a week and i started on lexapro and it has totally taken the pain away which is great but the only bad thing is i have had diahreea often. started off on 5mg and now im taking 10mg...its kinda annoying but i am greatful that i dont have pain anymore. one weird thing is though i havnnt noticed much with my anxiety or depression...maybe i need to boost it to 20mg but i would imagine my diahreea would get worse.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I have read that some people get D from Lexapro for up to 2 months. I've been on it now for a month. It hasn't given me D but it hasn't changed my bowel habits at all either. I can't sleep (am about to start a sleeping pill to help with that) but yes, I think for me it's helping a bit with the pain, the worst of it anyway which is such a relief. I've found it helps quite a lot with my anxiety, I take 10mgs in the morning but then everyone is different.How long have you been taking it for?


----------



## 16868 (Sep 15, 2006)

I tried lexapro and it only made my D worse...ALOT worse. I had to stop taking it.


----------

